# Kiddies Wagon Build



## Rockenroller58 (Apr 29, 2014)

I am going to build a children's wagon out of hardwood, as I have many different species & sizes of material to choose from. I want to keep the metal content to a minimum, I wonder if anyone has any plans ideas they would care to share with regards to the steering system? I am hoping to keep the Axles and Tires and of course, the screws & bolts the only items I have to outsource. If anyone can share your thoughts about the steering and axle blocks It would be appreciated! OH.. as well, if anyone can direct me to a supplier of 'stake pockets' hardware, It would be appreciated.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

How To Make a Wagon Out of Wood - YouTube


----------



## Rockenroller58 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks a million, great!!


----------

